# World's biggest crocodile a major attraction



## herptrader (Nov 10, 2011)

World's biggest crocodile in Bunawan, the Philippines a tourist attraction
"A small Philippine town yesterday laid claim to having the world's largest captive crocodile after an Australian expert measured the saltwater beast at more than six metres."


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 10, 2011)

of course. what's the alternative? Best outcome for all if you consider the options.


----------



## longqi (Nov 10, 2011)

That village is in a very poor area
Absolutely great news for both the people; who will earn money far beyond what they ever could have imagined
And the croc; who isnt a rather large handbag


----------



## mmafan555 (Nov 12, 2011)

I wish Britton could have had it weight to( obviously a hell of a lot easier said than done) I wonder what it weighs.

21ft is enormous..A true giant.


----------



## hiranbags (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats pretty cool. Hopefully they cut back on its food soon though. 17kg every 5 days is WAAAY too much for any croc.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 12, 2011)

Especially if its now living in an enclosure where it will get less exercise. 21ft is the same length as our caravan


----------



## frostblue (Nov 12, 2011)

what a load of croc... literally. suppose its a win win situation at the moment, would be great to see that thing up close.


----------



## snakeynewbie (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree, th one i play with at work is 3.6 and hes a pretty spectacular critter to look at from a few inches away, amazing to think there arensome around double his size!


----------



## AUSHERP (Nov 13, 2011)

just watched the monster croc doco with romulus and britton last night funny to see this tonight.
Good to see there is still some monsters left, and great to hear they didn't put a bullet in it....


----------



## Rhomany (Nov 14, 2011)

That's animal cruelty. Made me feel sick watching that video.


----------

